# I really wish...



## Josh (Feb 27, 2012)

I really wish we could beat this statistic before it becomes a year old...  

"The most users online at one time was 284 on Tuesday, March 15th, 2011 at 03:43 AM."


----------



## terryo (Feb 27, 2012)

OK everyone....pick a day and time, and no matter where we are ....we try to get on.


----------



## ascott (Feb 27, 2012)

Count me in Josh and Terry


----------



## Kristina (Feb 27, 2012)

Sounds like a plan to me. It would be great if we could get a couple of thousand to participate.

We will have to take into effect that we have time zone differences... Are there more users on the east or west coast of the US?


----------



## DanaLachney (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm always online


----------



## Kvoigt (Feb 27, 2012)

lol im always on ..if i get waken up i check my TFO n then FB LOL b4 i get back to bed so i could pry do it to


----------



## cemmons12 (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm in! Would a Saturday or Sunday be a good idea?


----------



## Utah Lynn (Feb 27, 2012)

Say when.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 27, 2012)

What is the best time that is easiest for all time zones? Tell me the date and EST time and I am there


----------



## Tom (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm in. I'll get a few friends to join in too.


----------



## dmmj (Feb 27, 2012)

I hadn't sat on that fish.


----------



## ShadowRancher (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm always on...just tell me when to sign in!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 27, 2012)

DanaLachney said:


> I'm always online


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 27, 2012)

Interesting to note the day of week and time of the last record.


----------



## wellington (Feb 27, 2012)

I will do my best to be on, just say when. I usually am available


----------



## Kristina (Feb 28, 2012)

Why don't we shoot for March 14th, 3:43 AM... But which time zone?


----------



## Momof4 (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm in as long as it's not in the middle of the night west coast time.


----------



## wellington (Feb 28, 2012)

Kristina said:


> Why don't we shoot for March 14th, 3:43 AM... But which time zone?



I say 3:43 PM. At least in this country (USA) that time won't be during anyone's sleep. I say do the time zone Josh lives in, whatever that is. Any other ideas?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 28, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> Interesting to note the day of week and time of the last record.



"The most users online at one time was 284 on 03-15-2011 at 02:43 AM"



I'm assuming that was Pacific Time. 2:43 AM. All us west coasters are asleep at that hour. Wonder why so many folks were online then. Must have been all those spammers in Kuwait and Bangkok signing on.


----------



## Josh (Mar 13, 2012)

Ahhhhh!
There's only a couple more days left!


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm usually always on so whenever a day and time is set!


----------



## Josh (Mar 13, 2012)

Does everyone have time to log in tomorrow morning? Say 10am EST? 7am PST?


----------



## Angi (Mar 13, 2012)

Can we get an e-mail notice. Or Josh can you make it a F/B event just incase we miss it on TFO.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 11, 2012)

*We were a little late, but...*

...yesterday at 8:36am, we beat the old record of number of users on line. Yesterday there were 336 folks on the forum at 8:36am.


----------



## dmarcus (May 11, 2012)

*RE: We were a little late, but...*

Yah, thats cool... We need the balloons and party whistles now...


----------



## Yvonne G (May 11, 2012)

*RE: We were a little late, but...*


----------



## Josh (May 11, 2012)

Better late than never! We broke the record YESTERDAY with over 300 members online!


----------



## tortadise (May 11, 2012)

*RE: We were a little late, but...*

Cool. Now we should shoot for 500. Is their booths and ads at like reptile shows . I m sure that would be a Great marketing use. Have lots of good care sheets and what not to do with your first tortoise pamphlets. I'm sure lots of us would volunteer to show up at reptile shows near us. I go to all the ones in texas already.


----------



## dmmj (May 11, 2012)

*RE: We were a little late, but...*

I don't know whether or not to be proud of that considering we have some 12,000+ member now.


----------



## Josh (Aug 15, 2012)

Now that we're on a new server, we should push to break this record again! Let's put the new server to the TEST! hahaha!


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 15, 2012)

With our luck it would crash and burn the entire forum.


----------



## Josh (Aug 15, 2012)

No way! We've come this far!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 15, 2012)

What *I* wish is when a member, whether new or not, decides to change their username, they ask you, Josh, to do it instead of just starting a new account. Here lately there have been many brand new member who signed up twice because they either spelled it wrong the first time, or didn't like it or whatever. For instance I'll see new member Joe Blow and then the very next new member is Joe Blo. This really skews our member count. When I catch it, I'll ban one of them, but I don't always know for sure.


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## Laura (Aug 15, 2012)

I'll just stay logged on.... HA!


----------



## Atra42o (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm in  I'm on the east coast.... Oh wow! This thread is old haha... Are we still doing this?


----------



## Zamric (Aug 16, 2012)

We're ALWAYS doing this!  Records are made to be broken! What out current Record,? 300? Easy Peazy! (with 12,000 members!)


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 16, 2012)

Atra42o said:


> I'm in  I'm on the east coast.... Oh wow! This thread is old haha... Are we still doing this?



 Josh just brought it back to life.


----------



## Josh (Oct 24, 2012)

The most users online at one time was 379 on Today at 03:00 PM

WOOHOO!


----------



## dannel (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice! I was in that!


----------



## Josh (Oct 24, 2012)

The most users online at one time was 513 on Today at 03:04 PM


----------



## dannel (Oct 24, 2012)

Just keeps getting better!


----------



## Edna (Oct 24, 2012)

Sadly, when we have enough hits on this forum, it will be picked up as an online forum by my school's filter and I will no longer be allowed to access if from work. I don't know what the threshold is, but I know there is one. Small can be better, if size matters


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 24, 2012)

Edna said:


> Sadly, when we have enough hits on this forum, it will be picked up as an online forum by my school's filter and I will no longer be allowed to access if from work. I don't know what the threshold is, but I know there is one. Small can be better, if size matters



No matter what they tell you, size does matter.  I never thought about the fact that they use the popularity of a site, as a reason to not allow it. I would have thought the school's spam filter would go for the smaller sites, rather then larger.  Let's just hope it's is a whole lot more needed, so you have years more ability to get in here at school.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 24, 2012)

...wait! Does anyone else wonder about our kids at school if the adults are on the forum?


----------



## Edna (Oct 24, 2012)

emysemys said:


> ...wait! Does anyone else wonder about our kids at school if the adults are on the forum?



LOL Only a fool would forum-hop with students present and needing attention. My keepers do give me a "lunch break" every day, and some days I don't have to work during my "lunch break". In addition, there are some awesome pictures posted on here that I want my students to see.


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Oct 26, 2012)

Josh said:


> I really wish we could beat this statistic before it becomes a year old...
> 
> "The most users online at one time was 284 on Tuesday, March 15th, 2011 at 03:43 AM."



At 3:43 AM! What the heck? What time zone is that in anyways?




Kvoigt said:


> lol im always on ..if i get waken up i check my TFO n then FB LOL b4 i get back to bed so i could pry do it to



Haha! I'm glad I'm not the only one that checks TFO BEFORE Facebook!


----------

